# Changing my engineering major



## lamarak663 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys I just started school at 22 thanks to my time oversees as a medic. I am attending Iowa state university as a chemical engineer. I decided chemical engineering wasn't for me, not because it was hard or anything but because it was extremely boring and the jobs out there are extremely boring production line jobs. I have a strong interest in chemistry and nanotechnology/ robotics. This summer I will be going to France to study nanotechnology for the summer and was thinking about changing my major when I returned. The two majors I'm looking into are mechanical and materials engineering. I have done quiet a bit of research but I have come to this wise council to give me some input on what to consider. If anything combining the two would be pretty nice but I need to start somewhere.


----------



## Mark Leyner (Feb 4, 2014)

What do you envision yourself doing after graduation? I think answering that question will help you make your decision. I'm not familiar with the Iowa State program, but I assumed they offer both Mech Eng and Mtls Eng. Are you interested in graduate school? If you do well as an undergrad and network, you may be able to hook up a sponsored graduate studies opportunity leading to a PhD and then a research position combining the fields.

There are way too many options to explore based on what you've written. My best advice is a three-step approach: 1. think about what you really want to do with your life 2. read as much as you can about your answers to #1 3. talk to the faculty at your university - start with the professors working in the fields you're interested in 4. repeat, repeat, repeat

good luck


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2014)

Obviously a degree from Europe is superior.


----------



## lamarak663 (Feb 4, 2014)

I guess my real question is if I should go into mechanical and then minor in materials or vice versa the actual design and building concept is what really interests me.


----------



## Lomarandil (Feb 5, 2014)

It seems to me that in this line of work, you'll likely end up doing some graduate-level studies... There is enough crossover between the two fields that a degree in either will be fine, but you'll want to pay attention to the types of research and coursework performed in any graduate program you attend and find a program that is a mix of the two fields (e.g. don't sign up for a highly theoretical materials program, or a mechanical program that focuses on fluid computational modeling).


----------



## Mark Leyner (Feb 5, 2014)

i would compare the curricula and read the course descriptions, then. choose the program that allows you to take the most courses that interest you.


----------



## lamarak663 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok guys thanks! I decided to fill my elective courses in mechanical with electrical and materials courses


----------



## JoeyPinoy (Feb 17, 2014)

> Hey guys I just started school at 22 thanks to my time oversees as a medic. I am attending Iowa state university as a chemical engineer. I decided chemical engineering wasn't for me, not because it was hard or anything but because it was extremely boring and the jobs out there are extremely boring production line jobs. I have a strong interest in chemistry and nanotechnology/ robotics. This summer I will be going to France to study nanotechnology for the summer and was thinking about changing my major when I returned. The two majors I'm looking into are mechanical and materials engineering. I have done quiet a bit of research but I have come to this wise council to give me some input on what to consider. If anything combining the two would be pretty nice but I need to start somewhere.




I think that the largest revolutions in technology in our lifetime will be found at the intersection of computer science and genomics. We are on the brink of having medical treatment being tailored to one's genetics. This would be untenable without the modern advances in computer and software engineering.

Obviously, technology will still advance on all fronts, but the medical state of the art today versus what we will see 30 to 40 years from now will be very different.


----------

